

New ARM processor: 2.5 GHz, quad-core, with virtualization hardware - pjscott
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2368924,00.asp

======
pjscott
Of course their main market is smart phones and tablets, but this looks
especially compelling for servers. Someone like Amazon could buy a bunch of
these, attach a bunch of memory to each one, and use a hypervisor to offer
something like their newly-announced micro instances. The hardware cost could
be lowered, and the low-power nature of the chips would really be useful in
large datacenters. Or look at Google: if they can fit the servers for
responding to search queries into the 4 GB address space that the Cortex-A15
offers to a single guest OS, this could seriously lower the cost of doing
searches -- something that's even more important now that they're doing
instant searches as you type.

Of course, it'll be a few years before you can actually buy these. In the
meantime, a lot of what I mentioned above can be done with the Cortex-A9,
which is just now coming into mass production.

~~~
wmf
Why Google doesn't want to use ARM servers (yet):
<http://research.google.com/pubs/archive/36448.pdf>

